# Mac PC avantage PC - un comble



## utc (30 Mars 2006)

Bonjour
 
j'essaie désesperement de mettre en réseau mac et pc. Partout il est stipulé que c'est facile, pourtant .... 
Je me suis servi des conseils trouvés ici , mais il a fallu changer les IP conseillées en 192.168.1.x (car avec 0 en troisième position,comme conseillé,  il y avait un refus du système)
Maintenant le mac apparait sur le PC (un comble ! ), mais lorsque je clique dessus, un mot de passe m'est demandé  ,j'essaie alors le mot de passe du mac, puis d'autres, mais cela ne fonctionne pas, et je n'ai jamais crée de mot de passe  
Sur le mac rien ne se passe et n'apparait. Dans les préferences, dossier partagé, les casses partage de fichiers mac et windows (ainsi que Web personnel et imprimantes) sont cochées. L'option "compte" de "partage windows" est bien cochée. il est précisé en bas de page "Les utilisateurs Windows peuvent accéder à votre ordinateur via \\192.xxx.x.x\utilisateurmac" , mais je doit mal m'y prendre car cela ne fonctionne pas.
J'ai  utilisé dans, finder/aller/se connecter au serveur, la possibité en mettant l'adresse du serveur (IP du PC) "smb://192.xxx.x.x" , mais la aussi échec, il doit manquer quelque chose.
Sur le mac n'apparait dans le finder sur réseau que 2 alias "Library" et "servers", mais pas de PC ni de groupe (qui sont identiques sur mac et PC)
Grace à l'utilitaire réseau/ping sur l'adresse IP du PC tout est OK (les 10 paquets sont reçus)
A l'inverse un ping vers le mac est OK.

Bref ce n'est pas si simple, pourtant j'utilse mac et pc depuis 15 ans (de manière simple "utilisateur")
J'espère avoir été suffisement précis pour une aide utile et efficace. 

Comment dans un premier temps résoudre ce problème de mot de passe pour accéder au mac ?


----------



## Meow the Catz (30 Mars 2006)

Est-ce que tu as bien pensé à mettre le mac ET le pc dans le même workgroup ?
Je ne sais pas comment sont connectés tes deux machines, mais moi je suis derrière un routeur, en DHCP, et tout marche bien, c'est le système qui se charge de l'attribution des IP...


----------



## utc (30 Mars 2006)

Meow the Catz a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce que tu as bien pensé à mettre le mac ET le pc dans le même workgroup ?



Oui et le nom du groupe est d'un classique "workgroup"  
Ils sont tous les 2 reliés à un routeur, lui même connecté à une livebox.
Je  suis preneur d'info sur IP gérées par DHCP, car dans le lien que je donne tout se fait avec IP fixes.
Les test ping sont bons dans les 2 sens, mais il y a ce foutu mot de passe sur PC  

Sur le mac, je suis surpris de ne rien voir.


----------



## Al_Copett (30 Mars 2006)

Bonsoir,

Je suis dans le même cas que toi, jusqu'à maintenant je suis capable de me logger sur le Mac avec le PC. Quand tu actives le service Partage Windows (Préférences système -> Partage), tu dois voir un bouton Compte, là tu dois introduire le nom d'utilisateur et le mot de passe des comptes, du Mac, via les quels tu vas te connecter sur ton Mac à partir de ton PC.
Pour ma part je travaille en IP fixes, le DHCP de mon routeur est désactivé et prend des adresses IP qui sont dans la gamme du DHCP de ton routeur, là j'ai essayé avec des adresses IP autres rien ne fonctionnait entre le Mac, le PC et le routeur.
Pour te connecter sur ton PC à partir du Mac, va dans le Finder -> Aller à -> Se connecter au serveurs ou pomme K. Une fenêtre s'ouvre où on te demande l'adresse de ton serveur (dans ce cas ton PC) qui doit être "smb://ip du pc", cliquer sur le bouton se connecter. Un nouvelle fentêtre s'ouvre avec le groupe de travail, un nom d'utlisateur et un mot de passe qui doivent correspondre avec un profil d'utilisateur du PC.
C'est là que pour moi s'arrète mon parcours, car l'opération n'a pu se terminer à cause d'un erreur imprevue avec un code d'erreur -50 (tient cela me rappèle les message d'erreur de Windows ).

Facile qu'ils disent, facile qu'ils disent .....:hein::hein::hein::hein::hein::hein::hein::hein::hein::hein::hein:.


----------



## Jose Culot (31 Mars 2006)

utc a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> 
> mais lorsque je clique dessus, un mot de passe m'est demandé  ,j'essaie alors le mot de passe du mac, puis d'autres, mais cela ne fonctionne pas, et je n'ai jamais crée de mot de passe
> Comment dans un premier temps résoudre ce problème de mot de passe pour accéder au mac ?




Salut....... Sur Mac l'absence de mot de passe est un mot de passe.
Si tu n'as jamais mis de mot de passe....et si Mac t'en demande un.... ne met rien.


----------



## utc (31 Mars 2006)

Al_Copett a dit:
			
		

> Quand tu actives le service Partage Windows (Préférences système -> Partage), tu dois voir un bouton Compte, là tu dois introduire le nom d'utilisateur et le mot de passe des comptes, du Mac, via les quels tu vas te connecter sur ton Mac à partir de ton PC.



*C'est ce que j'ai fait, mais à chaque fois que j'essaie le mot de passe sur PC, celui ci est rejetté (même chose en changeant de mot de passe plusieurs fois) Donc ?????*



			
				Al_Copett a dit:
			
		

> Pour ma part je travaille en IP fixes, le DHCP de mon routeur est désactivé et prend des adresses IP qui sont dans la gamme du DHCP de ton routeur, là j'ai essayé avec des adresses IP autres rien ne fonctionnait entre le Mac, le PC et le routeur.



*Regardes le lien dans mon premier message. En faisant des test ping sur mac et PC tout est OK pour moi (peut être à faire pour toi).*



			
				Al_Copett a dit:
			
		

> Pour te connecter sur ton PC à partir du Mac, va dans le Finder -> Aller à -> Se connecter au serveurs ou pomme K. Une fenêtre s'ouvre où on te demande l'adresse de ton serveur (dans ce cas ton PC) qui doit être "smb://ip du pc", cliquer sur le bouton se connecter. Un nouvelle fentêtre s'ouvre avec le groupe de travail, un nom d'utlisateur et un mot de passe qui doivent correspondre avec un profil d'utilisateur du PC.



*Je vois bien cette fenêtre, mais en faisant "smb://ipdupc " ça ne fonctionne pas, aucune fenêtre n'apparait, alors que je suis sur de l'IP du PC *  

Je vois que je ne suis pas au bout de mes peines, car si après que tout cela se soit bien déroulé, il y a un message d'erreur !!!  

*Pour résummer, comment résoudre ce problème de mot de passe ?*
(Chose déja vu sur le net, mais la solution n'est pas trouvée.


----------



## HmJ (31 Mars 2006)

C'est marrant ca. En installant mon nouvel ordi, ou meme en reinstallant du debut la 10.4.3, on m'a toujours demande de mettre un mot de passe, qui est en fait le mot de passe administrateur de la machine. Sans mot de passe du tout, OS X ne serait vraiment pas tres difficile a pirater.


----------



## Jose Culot (31 Mars 2006)

HmJ a dit:
			
		

> C'est marrant ca. En installant mon nouvel ordi, ou meme en reinstallant du debut la 10.4.3, on m'a toujours demande de mettre un mot de passe, qui est en fait le mot de passe administrateur de la machine. Sans mot de passe du tout, OS X ne serait vraiment pas tres difficile a pirater.



Salut .........Quand ton ordi demande un mot de passe, celui qui ne sait pas qu'il n'y en a pas essaye le prénom de ta femme....le nom de ton chien ets...etc. Donc pas de pass est un mot de passe.
Celui qui veut te hacker est suffisement au courant pour tomber ton pass....ou bien tu en a acheté un dans une "maison" spécialisée.....si, si.....ça existe.
 De toute manière, si tu n'as pas mis de pass....pourquoi répondre par un mot que tu n'as pas mis ?


----------



## Nathalex (31 Mars 2006)

J'ai peut-être lu trop rapidement mais je n'ai lu nulle part que vous avez activé le partage des fichiers sur le PC. Me gourre-je ?


----------



## HmJ (31 Mars 2006)

Nathalex a dit:
			
		

> J'ai peut-être lu trop rapidement mais je n'ai lu nulle part que vous avez activé le partage des fichiers sur le PC. Me gourre-je ?



Ah ah ! Excellent ! Non c'est vrai, c'est pas hyper simple de partager les donnees, et quand j'avais essaye je n'ai meme pas reussi via Samba.


----------



## Al_Copett (31 Mars 2006)

Bonjour,

UTC as-tu activer le NETBIOS ?
Je viens de faire l'essai sans le NETBIOS activé et mon n'apparaissait pas sur mon réseau.


----------



## Al_Copett (31 Mars 2006)

Un lien vers un article qui explique quelques petits sercets des réseaux :
http://www.linux-france.org/article/serveur/netbios/


----------



## utc (31 Mars 2006)

Al_Copett a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> UTC as-tu activé le NETBIOS ?
> Je viens de faire l'essai sans le NETBIOS activé et mon n'apparaissait pas sur mon réseau.



Je pense que oui, car sur le PC en allant dans le voisinage réseau/TCP IP, il y a une fiche avec un onglet Netbios et la case TCI/IP est cochée et même grisée.


----------



## utc (31 Mars 2006)

Nathalex a dit:
			
		

> J'ai peut-être lu trop rapidement mais je n'ai lu nulle part que vous avez activé le partage des fichiers sur le PC. Me gourre-je ?



oui, je confirme que les dossiers sur le PC sont activés "partager" (avec ou sans mot de passe, rien n'y change)

*Depuis il y a une petite amélioration sur le mac , car dans la fenêtre du finder/Réseaux, apparaissent :*

- dossier LAN
- alis Library
- dossier My Network avec dedans un alias au nom du pc  (mais quand je double clic dessus, une fenêtre d'erreur apparait me signalant que l'original est introuvable)
- alias Servers avec dedans un autre alias "nomdumac.local" contenant tous les dossiers et fichiers du mac
- dossier "*Workgroup*" (qui est le nom du groupe mac et pc), avec dedans un alias au nom du pc  (mais quand je double clic dessus, une fenêtre d'erreur apparait me signalant que l'original est introuvable)

Sur le pc, pas de changement, le mac est visible, mais il y a toujours ce problème de mot de passe.

Donc il y a une grosse amélioration. Espoir.


----------



## Al_Copett (31 Mars 2006)

Pour ma part les 2 machines sont en réseau, sauf que l'alias qui apparait dans le répertoire RESEAU est foireux comme tu l'as décrit dans ton dernier post.

Pour contourner le problème, Finder -> Se connecter au serveur (ou pomme K quand on est dans le finder)et entrer comme nom du serveur : smb://adresse_ip_du_pc/nom_de_partage_du_disk_ou_dir.

En fait on monte un disk ou répertoire partagé du PC, pour le spécifier tu dois utiliser le nom de partage que tu lui a donné sur ton PC. Il sera représenté dans le finder comme un fichier dmg ou un DVD introduit dans le lecteur.
Clique sur le bouton "se connecter" et une fenêtre apparait avec le nom du groupe, ton nom d'utilisateur Mac que tu remplaces par celui du compte utilisateur ABC de ton PC et son mot de passe associé.

Si le nom de ton Mac apparait sur le PC alors le Netbios est bien actif, mais pour ce damné mot de passe nous sommes bien d'accord que c'est celui que tu utilises pour ouvrir le compte XYZ sur ton Mac à partir du clavier de celui-ci. Attention le compte que tu utilises dans ce cas doit être spécifié quand tu actives le Partage Windows. Au bas de la fenêtre, il y a une liste du ou des comptes activés que tu peux utiliser pour te connecter sur le Mac à partir du PC.

Voilà comment j'ai compris la procédure pour la mise en réseau de PC et de Mac, et cela ne va pas trop mal chez moi. Donc je ne dois pas raconter trop de bétises.

Bonne chance.


----------



## utc (1 Avril 2006)

_Cohabitation avec l'environnement Windows

Le Mac ainsi partagé sera dans le groupe de travail "Workgroup" par défaut. Pour modifier ce groupe de travail, aller dans Utilitaires > Format de Répertoires. Puis sélectionner la ligne "SMB/CIFS", et cliquer sur Configurer._
*
J'ai trouvé ça sur le Wiki macg et bien entendu mon groupe de travail est "WORKGROUP" mais je ne sais pas quoi mettre dans la case dessous "Serveur WINS" et je l'ai laissé vide.
C'est peut être là le problème, mais que mettre comme renseignement ????*


----------



## utc (4 Avril 2006)

utc a dit:
			
		

> *Depuis il y a une petite amélioration sur le mac , car dans la fenêtre du finder/Réseaux, apparaissent :*
> 
> - dossier LAN
> - alis Library
> ...



Aujourd'hui un informaticien professionnel est venu chez moi pour installer un réseau CPL (par les prises électriques, car les murs dans ma vieille maison sont trop épais pour le WIFI  ) le réseau fonctionne très bien avec en relais une borne Airport express (sur CPL) qui permet de mieux difuser le wifi. Tout fonctionne très bien (mes enfants sur pc portables sont ravis).
Par contre j'ai un pc portable (avec W98) qui me pose toujours le même problème avec le mac.
Le mac ne voit pas le pc et à l'inverse le pc voit le mac  , et ni le mac, ni le pc ne peuvent se connecter à l'autre.
Dans le pc il m'est demandé un mot de passe qui ne fonctionne pas, et au niveau du mac , aujourd'hui je ne vois même plus le pc, il n'y plus dans le finder que l'alias "Library" + l'alias "Servers" .
La seule chose qui a changé, est sur le pc, ou une adresse de passerelle (la livebox) a été ajoutée. Ce qui fait que j'ai accès maintenant au web en gardant mon IP fixe (alors qu'avant il me fallait pour accéder au web, repasser en IP automatique)

D'après l'informaticien, c'est un problème d'incompatibilité entre W98 et OSX.5 , j'ai vraiment des doutes.
D'ou le titre de ce post Mac / Pc = petit avantage au pc    , enfin pour l'instant chez moi, et j'espère que grâce à vous, on verra qui à raison.


----------



## utc (4 Avril 2006)

Al_Copett a dit:
			
		

> Pour contourner le problème, Finder -> Se connecter au serveur (ou pomme K quand on est dans le finder)et entrer comme nom du serveur : smb://adresse_ip_du_pc/nom_de_partage_du_disk_ou_dir.
> 
> En fait on monte un disk ou répertoire partagé du PC, pour le spécifier tu dois utiliser le nom de partage que tu lui a donné sur ton PC. Il sera représenté dans le finder comme un fichier dmg ou un DVD introduit dans le lecteur.
> Clique sur le bouton "se connecter" et une fenêtre apparait avec le nom du groupe, ton nom d'utilisateur Mac que tu remplaces par celui du compte utilisateur ABC de ton PC et son mot de passe associé.




Qu'est ce que "nom_de_partage_du_disk_ou_dir" ? car en guise j'ai mis le nom du groupe de travail, mais ça ne fonctionne pas.

J'aimerais plus de précision, car je suis un peu perdu entre "nom de partage" et "nom du groupe".
Je ne suis pas très fort.


----------



## utc (4 Avril 2006)

utc a dit:
			
		

> *Depuis il y a une petite amélioration sur le mac , car dans la fenêtre du finder/Réseaux, apparaissent :*
> 
> - dossier LAN
> - alis *Library*
> ...



*Beaucoup de changements et d'améliorations.*

1 - déception car il n'y a plus dans la fenêtre du Finder que 2 alias "*Library*" et "*Servers*".
2 - Tandis que côté pc (en m'inspirant du site Apple avec cette page), je me suis reconnecté au pc sous un autre nom (nom de d'un nouvel utilisateur que j'ai crée sur le mac, avec un nouveau mot de passe), et là, miracle (c'est peut être le bon mot), la mac s'ouvre sans demander de mot de passe, et je dispose de 8 dossiers et 2 fichiers (Desktop,Documents, Library, Movies, Music, Pictures, Public, Sites + ".CFUserTextEncoding" et ".DS_Store")

Il va me rester à les rechercher sur le mac.

Par contre, *énorme déception côté mac*, qui ne voit pas le pc, ni le groupe de travail ! *Rien !* Il n'y a que le test du ping qui fonctionne. Je suis vert !   non ..... rouge.... de colère !

Il me paraitrait souhaitable que des personne expérimentées interviennent. Enfin je dis ça, car cela me semblerait une bonne idée.


----------



## NightWalker (4 Avril 2006)

utc a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, *énorme déception côté mac*, qui ne voit pas le pc, ni le groupe de travail ! *Rien !* Il n'y a que le test du ping qui fonctionne. Je suis vert !   non ..... rouge.... de colère !


Désolé de te contredire, mais c'est exactement le contraire. Si ton W98 arrive à voir le Mac c'est que le Mac a bien fait son travail qui consiste à publier sa configuration sur le réseau. Si le W98 n'a pu être vu par le Mac c'est qu'il doit y avoir un problème de configuration qui l'empêche justement d'être vu sur le réseau. 

Donc, sur ta machine W98, pas de firewall installé ?  tu as un dossier partagé ?

Est-ce que tu n'as toujours pas mis de mot de passe sur ton Mac ? dans ce cas quand tu te connectes depuis ton W98 vers ton Mac, saisi le nom et valide sans mettre de mot de passe. Attention, les majuscules/minuscules sont très important sur OS X.

Pour être sur, désactive les firewall de toutes les machines...


----------



## Al_Copett (4 Avril 2006)

Bonsoir UTC,
Le nom de partage d'un disque est une possibilité de nommer un disque que te partages dans un réseau pour lui donner un nom plus explicite  que  C: pour les autres utilisateurs du réseau. Pour toi sur ta machine, ce sera toujours le disque C:. Se définit dans l'onglet "Partage" des propriétés d'un disque local (sous Win 2000).

C'est un paramètre de ta configuration réseau qui doit être commun à ton PC et ton Mac. Sur PC, Panneau de configuration-> Propriétés systéme->onglet "Identification réseau"->bouton "propriétés". Sur Mac par le finder, Applications -> Utilitaires -> Format de répertoire (applic. à ouvrir). Tu clique sur SMB/CIFS puis sur le bouton configurer, dans le champs "Groupe de travail", tu introduis le nom que tu veux.
Il doit être indentique sur le Pc et sur le Mac avec la même case de lettres pour éviter les ennuis, même si cela n'a pas d'importance. C'est ma méthode perso pour me simplifier la tâche.

Le nom du groupe, à mon avis car là je ne suis pas un spécialiste réseau, permet definir un groupe de machines dans un réseau qui peuvent échanger des données sans que les autres puissent y avoir accès. Exemple dans une entreprise on peut avoir le groupe "Comptabilité" qui n'a pas besoin de partager ses données avec le groupe "Marketing". Bref un peu chacun chez soi. Un spécilaiste réseau pourra te donner une explication plus approfondie, on fait appel à un volontaire .

Bonne configuration.

Al.


----------



## utc (4 Avril 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Désolé de te contredire, mais c'est exactement le contraire. Si ton W98 arrive à voir le Mac c'est que le Mac a bien fait son travail qui consiste à publier sa configuration sur le réseau. Si le W98 n'a pu être vu par le Mac c'est qu'il doit y avoir un problème de configuration qui l'empêche justement d'être vu sur le réseau.



That is the question. OK pour l'explication (ça fait du bien d'avoir des gens expérimentés)  



			
				NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Donc, sur ta machine W98, pas de firewall installé ?  tu as un dossier partagé ?



Le firewall est désactivé, mais le mac est toujours aveugle.  
Tout mon disque pc est partagé et pour plus de sécurité j'ai même activé le partage, en plus, de certains dossiers.



			
				NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce que tu n'as toujours pas mis de mot de passe sur ton Mac ? dans ce cas quand tu te connectes depuis ton W98 vers ton Mac, saisi le nom et valide sans mettre de mot de passe. Attention, les majuscules/minuscules sont très important sur OS X.
> 
> Pour être sur, désactive les firewall de toutes les machines...



*Là je ne comprend pas,* car je n'ai que le mot de passe administrateur sur le mac.  
Tous les firewalls sont désactivés, mais pas de changement.


----------



## utc (4 Avril 2006)

Al_Copett a dit:
			
		

> Tu clique sur SMB/CIFS puis sur le bouton configurer, dans le champs "Groupe de travail", tu introduis le nom que tu veux.
> Il doit être indentique sur le Pc et sur le Mac avec la même case de lettres pour éviter les ennuis, même si cela n'a pas d'importance. C'est ma méthode perso pour me simplifier la tâche.



Bonsoir Al
Le nom du groupe est le vérifié et le même sur les 2 machines.


----------



## NightWalker (4 Avril 2006)

utc a dit:
			
		

> *Là je ne comprend pas,* car je n'ai que le mot de passe administrateur sur le mac.


C'est bien de celui là dont je parle. Donc si par exemple sur ton Mac l'utilisateur s'appelle "Dupont" (Admin ou pas ça n'a pas d'importance) et cet utilisateur n'a pas de mot de passe. Lorsque tu te connectes depuis W98, lors de l'authentification tu tapes "Dupont" pour le nom (attention pour les maj/min, car "dupont" ne marchera jamais), et pour le mot de passe tu n'y mets rien et tu valides directement...

Et pour l'inverse, crée sur ton PC un dossier "c:\Temp" (s'il n'existe pas encore), puis tu fais un clique droit dessus, "partage et sécurité", choisi l'option "Tout le monde peut modifier ce dossier" ou quelque chose comme ça. Je n'ai pas de PC chez moi... En outre, j'ai un petit doute, tu es bien sur Windows 98 ? ou autre ?


----------



## NightWalker (4 Avril 2006)

utc a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir Al
> Le nom du groupe est le vérifié et le même sur les 2 machines.


A priori le nom du group n'a pas d'importance pour OS X. A mon travail sur mon Ti avec 10.4 si je clique sur "Réseau" dans Finder je vois tous les groupes qui se trouvent sur le réseau... Mais dans le cas actuel c'est plus sur de mettre tout le monde dans le même groupe...


----------



## utc (5 Avril 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> En outre, j'ai un petit doute, tu es bien sur Windows 98 ? ou autre ?



Oui hélas !


----------



## NightWalker (5 Avril 2006)

Pourquoi en fait tu as mis des IP fixes ?  ton routeur ne peut pas attribuer les adresses IP ?

Peut-on savoir les adresses IP locales de tes deux machines ?


Pour W98, ce n'est pas grave, car je vois bien les machines W98 et Me sur mon Ti avec 10.4 dans Finder.


----------



## Al_Copett (5 Avril 2006)

Bonsoir UTC,

Juste une petite question car en relisant les posts depuis le début je n'ai pas trouvé trace de ce qui suit dans la config de ton PC.

Quand tu edites les propriétés de ta connexion sur ton PC, vois-tu les composants suivants installés et cochés "Client pour les réseaux Microsoft" et "Partage de fichiers et d'imprimantes pour les réseaux Microsoft".  Ils  doivent apparaitre dans la même fenêtre que celle que tu as utilisée pour configurer TCP/IP. Ces deux composants me semblent nécessaires pour le fonctionnement du réseau entre PC et Mac suite à de petits essais que je viens de faire.  Idem pour le nom du groupe de travail. 

Microsoft les décrits comme suit :

Client pour les réseaux Microsoft : Permet à votre ordinateur d'accéder aux ressources d'un réseau Microsoft.

Partage de fichiers et d'imprimantes pour les réseaux Microsoft : permet aux autres ordinateurs utilisant un réseaux Microsoft d'accéder aux ressources de votre ordinateur.

P.S.: Je suis sous Win2000 (PIII 1Ghz 384 MBytes de RAM), il peut y avoir des différences avec Win98.


----------



## utc (6 Avril 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi en fait tu as mis des IP fixes ?  ton routeur ne peut pas attribuer les adresses IP ?



J'ai lu sur beaucoup de site*s* que c'était préférable.


----------



## NightWalker (6 Avril 2006)

utc a dit:
			
		

> J'ai lu sur beaucoup de site*s* que c'était préférable.


Ils ont dit pour quelle raison ?

Car franchement si c'est une question de sécurité, il n'y a aucune différence entre utiliser de l'IP fixe et IP automatique. Dans les deux cas les adresses IP attribuées se trouvent derrière le routeur, donc aucun problème.

Tu peux faire un essai, passe ton W98 en IP automatique et ton Mac en via DHCP. C'est ton routeur qui va gérer l'affectation des adresses IP. L'autre avantage de cette méthode est que tu peux ajouter des machines dans ton réseau sans te casser la tête.


----------



## utc (6 Avril 2006)

Al_Copett a dit:
			
		

> Juste une petite question car en relisant les posts depuis le début je n'ai pas trouvé trace de ce qui suit dans la config de ton PC.
> 
> Quand tu edites les propriétés de ta connexion sur ton PC, vois-tu les composants suivants installés et cochés "Client pour les réseaux Microsoft" et "Partage de fichiers et d'imprimantes pour les réseaux Microsoft".
> [/FONT]



*Oui les fichiers et imprimantes sont partagés sur le pc.*
Il m'arrive une chose bizarre. J'ai voulu tout *réinitialiser* (principe que j'appliquais dans l'aviation, surtout moderne, informatisée) en décochant les options de partage de fichiers et d'imprimantes (se trouvant dans voisinage réseau du pc) , après redémarrage du pc, je réactive à nouveau le partage et après redémarrage, de nouveau du pc, surprise sur le mac/finder/réseau, les 2 alias (Library et Servers) et 3 dossiers (LAN, My Network, *WORKGROUP*) sont visibles.

Je peux toujours accéder au pc du mac, mais pas l'inverse.   

Du mac, lorsque je clique sur les alias du pc (se trouvant 1 dans My Network et l'autre dans WORKGROUP) j'ai le même message d'erreur 
"L'alias "PC" n'a pas pu être ouvert : l'élément original est introuvable" avec 3 cases "*Supprimer l'alias*"  "*Corriger l'alias...*" "*OK*"
et aucune de ces 3 options ne fonctionne.

Par contre (je n'en ai jamais parlé), j'ai une imprimante reliée en USB au mac et celle-ci n'est pas accéssible (et visible) sur le pc, bien que l'option partage d'imprimantes soit activée sur le mac (par sécurité sur le pc aussi)
Si je branche l'imprimante en USB au pc, celle ci n'est pas visible sur le mac (comme le pc qui reste toujours invisible) 

Pour la remarque IP fixe ou pas, je sais que c'est difficile à comprende, mais c'est précisé sur à peu près tous les sites.


----------



## NightWalker (6 Avril 2006)

utc a dit:
			
		

> Pour la remarque IP fixe ou pas, je sais que c'est difficile à comprende, mais c'est précisé sur à peu près tous les sites.


Tu es sur que tu ne veux essayer en mettant ton Win98 en automatique... ???

Sinon, donnes nous la configuration réseau de ta machine W98... Quels sont les champs que tu as renseigné ? les valeurs ?


----------



## Al_Copett (6 Avril 2006)

Bonsoir UTC,

Dans ton dernier post tu veux dire te logger sur ton Mac  à partir du PC ?

Essaye d'accéder à ton PC en passant par Finder -> Aller -> Connecter au serveur, puis en introduisant l'adresse de ton PC sous la forme smb://adresse_IP_du_PC/nom_de partage (d'un disque ou d'un répertoire selon la ressource que tu veux acceder).
Chez moi le système d'alias dans le répertoire Réseau ne fonctionne pas, mais cela signifie que ton Mac trouve le PC sur le réseau.


----------



## utc (7 Avril 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux faire un essai, passe ton W98 en IP automatique et ton Mac en via DHCP. C'est ton routeur qui va gérer l'affectation des adresses IP. L'autre avantage de cette méthode est que tu peux ajouter des machines dans ton réseau sans te casser la tête.



C'est fait et c'est pire, plus aucune machine ne voit l'autre.


----------



## utc (7 Avril 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Tu es sur que tu ne veux essayer en mettant ton Win98 en automatique... ???
> 
> Sinon, donnes nous la configuration réseau de ta machine W98... Quels sont les champs que tu as renseigné ? les valeurs ?



En auto c'est pire.  

Les réglages sont sur le pc :

Client pour les réseaux Microsoft + partage des fichiers et des imprimantes.
Onglets :
- "Adresse IP" = Adress IP 192.168.1.3 et "Masque de sous réseau" = 255.255.255.0
- "Configuration WINS" = Désactiver la résolution WINS
- "Passerelle" = Passerelle installée 192.168.1.1 (c'est la livebox)
- "Liens" = les 3 cases sont cochées (Client pour les réseaux Microsoft,Gestionnaire de sessions individuelles de Windows, Partage des fichiers et imprimantes pour les réseaux Microsoft)
- "Avancées" = Autoriser les liaisons ATM = non
- "Netbios" = Case grisée et cochée "Activer NetBIOS avec TCP/IP
- "Configuration  DNS" = Case cochée "Activer DNS" avec Hôte = none, Domaine = wanadoo.fr, Ordre de recherche = 80.10.246.2 et 80.10.246.129
Le nom de l'hôte (none) a été mis par l'informaticien professionnel (alors qu'avant j'avais mis mon nom d'abonné Wanadoo)


----------



## utc (7 Avril 2006)

Al_Copett a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir UTC,
> Essaye d'accéder à ton PC en passant par Finder -> Aller -> Connecter au serveur, puis en introduisant l'adresse de ton PC sous la forme smb://adresse_IP_du_PC/nom_de partage (d'un disque ou d'un répertoire selon la ressource que tu veux acceder).
> Chez moi le système d'alias dans le répertoire Réseau ne fonctionne pas, mais cela signifie que ton Mac trouve le PC sur le réseau.



Ca ne fonctionne pas avec smb://192.168.1.3/WORKGOUP
Est ce que c'est bien WORKGOUP qu'il faut mettre ?


----------



## utc (7 Avril 2006)

Je viens de faire la mise à jour X.4.6 et je n'ai pas touché au mac et au pc.
*C'est un bilan mitigé.* 
Pour les réparations des autorisations, c'est maintenant beaucoup plus logique, car si on lance une 2 ième réparation dans la foulée, les précédentes réparations n'apparaisent plus et c'est beaucoup plus logique. (Apple doit lire MacGe, car j'avais posé une discussion sur le sujet, et du me résoudre à accepter qu'a chaque réparation ll y ai la liste complète, même si cela avait été réparé auparavent)  
Deuxième constatation,   et la c'est mauvais, car n'ayant pas touché aux 2 machines, le finder du mac ne voit plus les groupes de travail, mais uniquement les machines sur le réseau, mais il n'est toujours pas possible d'y accéder. Sur le pc, c'est comme avant, le mac est visible, mais un mot de passe est demandé ne permettant pas l'accès.


----------



## utc (7 Avril 2006)

Al_Copett a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> Je suis dans le même cas que toi



Ca me rassure, mais cela prouve que tout n'est pas aussi simple que le disent Apple et Microsoft.
Au prix ou sont vendu les machines et systèmes d'exploitation, c'est un scandale !  Beaucoup d'autres professions ont des obligations de résultat (le garagiste, par exemple), mais cela ne semble pas toucher Apple et Microsoft.

 (*Il mériteraient des procès, qu'ils seraient SUR DE PERDRE !* )


----------



## utc (7 Avril 2006)

"Pour les utilisateurs de Windows 98 : Si vous vous connectez à Windows 98 avec un nom d'utilisateur, assurez-vous qu'il correspond au nom abrégé de votre compte Mac OS X. Si vous ne vous connectez pas à Windows 98 avec un nom d'utilisateur,* il vous faudra créer un nouveau nom d'utilisateur Windows 98 correspondant au nom de compte abrégé dans Mac OS X*."

C'est pris sur cette page de Apple, c'est une particularité de W 98


----------



## Al_Copett (7 Avril 2006)

Bonsoir UTC,

Non, tu dois mettre le nom de partage du disque ou du répertoire de ton PC que tu veux accéder de ton Mac. Ce nom de partage que tu as choisi en éditant les propriétés du disque ou du répertoire, que tu veux partager, avec le Windows Explorer.
WORKGROUP est un paramètre pour la gestion du réseau entre les 2 machines.

Si tu peux balancer ton Win98 pour une license de seconde main WIN NT 4 ou WIN 2000 qui ne sont pas trop gourmandes en ressources (PIII 500 Mhz avec 128 MOctets de RAM). En plus, tu as vraiment un système d'exploitation qui commence à ressembler à quelques chose de sérieux.

Cela fait plus de 20 ans que je bidouille plus ou moins sérieusement en informatique, mais plus les choses avancent plus cela devient complexe une fois que l'on sort des sentiers battus ou du chemin tout tracé que veulent nous faire suivre les frabicants de matériel informatique et/ou les éditeurs de softs.
De machines basiques comme le ZX81 (souvenirs souvenirs) ou le Commodore 64 (que l'on pouvait décortiquer sans grands moyens) au Mac Power G5, on a fait un fameux chemin.
Maintenant l'informatique facile et sans douleurs où l'on fait tout sans mouiller un peu sa chemise et/ou sans un peu de jus de cerveau est concept purement publicitaire pour attirer les clients crédules (que nous sommes parfois).


----------



## NightWalker (7 Avril 2006)

utc a dit:
			
		

> Ca ne fonctionne pas avec smb://192.168.1.3/WORKGOUP
> Est ce que c'est bien WORKGOUP qu'il faut mettre ?


Sans le workgroup


----------



## NightWalker (7 Avril 2006)

Je peux te rassurer que l'installation en réseau des Mac est vraiment très rapide. Il doit y avoir quelque chose qui cloche sur ce réseau. Il faut dire que Win 98 ne date pas d'hier non plus... mais c'est quand même très currieux cette histoire.

Est-ce que tu peux faire un essai suivant. Pour ce test on ne va pas utiliser le routeur. Alors donc...
1. Relier directement ton PC à ton Mac. Tu peux utiliser le câble ethernet actuel ça n'a pas d'importance, ton Mac détectera automatiquement s'il faut croiser les informations ou non.
2. Puis qu'il n'y a plus de routeur, il va donc falloir fixer les adresses IP. Donc...
    Sur le Mac... IP fixe : 192.168.1.10
                     Masque : 255.255.255.0

    Sur le PC... IP fixe : 192.168.1.11
                    Masque : 255.255.255.0

    Dans les deux cas on n'a pas besoin de renseigner la passerelle.
    Vérifies juste que les deux sont bien dans le même groupe.
    Vérifies aussi que le partage de fichiers Windows est bien activé sur le Mac.

Maintenant redémarre les deux machines, dis nous ce que ça donne ???


----------



## utc (7 Avril 2006)

utc a dit:
			
		

> "Pour les utilisateurs de Windows 98 : Si vous vous connectez à Windows 98 avec un nom d'utilisateur, assurez-vous qu'il correspond au nom abrégé de votre compte Mac OS X. Si vous ne vous connectez pas à Windows 98 avec un nom d'utilisateur, il vous faudra créer un nouveau nom d'utilisateur Windows 98 correspondant au nom de compte abrégé dans Mac OS X."
> 
> C'est pris sur cette page de Apple, c'est une particularité de W 98





			
				Al_Copett a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir UTC,
> 
> Non, tu dois mettre le nom de partage du disque ou du répertoire de ton PC que tu veux accéder de ton Mac. Ce nom de partage que tu as choisi en éditant les propriétés du disque ou du répertoire, que tu veux partager, avec le Windows Explorer.
> WORKGROUP est un paramètre pour la gestion du réseau entre les 2 machines.
> ...



Pourquoi Apple le précise t-il sur son site ? Ce n'est pas une critique, mais *c'est juste pour comprendre*. De toute façon dans un cas comme dans l'autre ça ne fonctionne pas.


----------



## Al_Copett (7 Avril 2006)

Attention UTC, si tu ne donnes pas le nom de partage du disque ou du répertoire que tu veux partager sur ton PC, suivant les essais que je viens de faire cela ne fonctionnera pas.
Au vu du fonctionnement du réseau entre mon Mac et mon PC, le partage d'un disque ou répertoire du PC à partir du Mac, cela ressemble plus au montage (mount et unmount sous UNIX) d'un disque.
Pour toi cela ressemble au niveau de l'interface graphique de Mac OSX à l'ouverture d'un fichier image disque avec l'extension DMG ou à l'insertion d'un CD ou DVD dans ton lecteur.
Pour mettre fin au partage de la ressource de ton PC, c'est comme pour fermer un fichier avec l'extension DMG.
Voir un des mes précédents posts.

Remarque : Dés que le ping entre 2 machines est bon, cela signifie que le protocole IP fonctionne entre celles-ci. Le protocole IP est la base du réseau et il est en charge de faire parvenir les paquets de données de la machine expéditrice à la machine qui doit les recevoir, sans plus (pas d'accusé de réception ou de réenvoi d'un paquet perdu).
Tous les autres protocoles TCP, FTP, UDP, NETBios, SMB ou autres ne font qu'utiliser IP pour le transport, ce sont alors les "drivers" de ces protocoles, le mot n'est pas le bon mais c'est l'image que je veux te faire comprendre, qui vont aiguiller les données vers la bonne application et s'assurer de l'envoi et de la bonne réception des paquets de données.
Au niveau du MAC tu actives les bons "drivers" par l'application Préférence Système->Partage.
Sur le PC ce sont les composants "Client pour les réseaux Microsoft" et "Partage de fichiers et d'imprimantes pour les réseaux Microsoft" à ajouter dans la config réseau en plus de TCP/IP. Avec le Windows Explorer, tu donnes un nom de partage à ton disque ou répertoire à partager et tu établis les droits d'accès de celui-ci. C'est sous ce nom de partage que celui-ci sera accessible à partir de ton MAC (smb://adr_ip_du_pc/nom_de_partage).
Ici c'est le protocole NETBios qui mène la dance et auquel le MAC OSX doit s'adapter via SMB.


----------



## Al_Copett (7 Avril 2006)

Au sujet de Win98, là je suis le plus grand ignard que le monde connaisse. Je peux simplement t'aider en t'expliquant ce que j'ai fait avec mon Win2000.
Comme dit NightWalker Win98 est un viel OS, je pense que c'est avec Win NT 3.51 et puis NT 4 que la gestion des réseaux est devenue un peu plus "sérieuse". D'où ma suggestion d'un Win NT4 à la rigueur ou un Win 2000 si ton PC n'est pas un PIII à 1Ghz ou plus pour faire tourner un XP Pro (XP Home semble être à éviter selon les infos que j'ai lues ou entendues).
Maintenant, il me reste à tirer au clair cet alias foireux dans le répertoire Réseau du Mac. A chaque jour suffit sa peine.


----------



## utc (7 Avril 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce que tu peux faire un essai suivant. Pour ce test on ne va pas utiliser le routeur. Alors donc...
> 1. Relier directement ton PC à ton Mac. Tu peux utiliser le câble ethernet actuel ça n'a pas d'importance, ton Mac détectera automatiquement s'il faut croiser les informations ou non.
> 2. Puis qu'il n'y a plus de routeur, il va donc falloir fixer les adresses IP. Donc...
> Sur le Mac... IP fixe : 192.168.1.10
> ...



C'est fait et rien n'a changé.
Par contre je viens de découvrir une chose interressante.
Pour respecter ce qui est affiché sur le mac (page préférences sytème/Partage/Services/Partage Windows)
"Les utilisateurs Windows peuvent accéder à votre ordinateur via \\192.168.1.2\nomdumac
Comptes activés : nomdumac"
Il faut que j'utilise sur le pc Démarrer/Exécuter et taper " \\192.168.1.2\nomdumac " , la au bout de quelques secondes une fenêtre "Saisie du mot de passe réseau" apparait avec dedans "Ressource *:\\192.168.1.2\NOMDUMAC*  et en dessous une fenêtre pour saisir le mot de passe "
Lorsque saisi le mot de passe du mac, une autre fenêtre apparait quelques seondes après "Mot de passe incorrect. Réessayez, et OK" , alors qu'en ouvrant une fenêtrre "Voisinage réseau" et double clic sur "MAC" il se passe la même chose qu'avant, à la différence que dans la première fenêtre à "Ressource" il y a "*:\\192.168.1.2\IPC$*" , donc très different de ce qui est recommandé sur le mac.
Je pense que c'est important, car cela correspond a ce qui est préconisé par Apple.
Mais c'est toujours l'enfer, ce foutu mot de passe.


----------



## NightWalker (7 Avril 2006)

Question bête, est-ce que dans ton mot de passe tu as mis quelque chose ou c'est toujours vide ? si tu as mis quelque chose, est-ce qu'il y a des caractères accentués ou non ?


----------



## utc (8 Avril 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Question bête, est-ce que dans ton mot de passe tu as mis quelque chose ou c'est toujours vide ? si tu as mis quelque chose, est-ce qu'il y a des caractères accentués ou non ?



Aucune question n'est stupide, il faut juste parfois s'adapter.  

Non ce n'est pas vide et il y a des caractères accentués, mais j'ai essayé en changeant le mot de passe (1 lettre) et même sans rien, mais c"est toujours pareille.

Que penser du post précédent ? (sur le fait d'utiliser Démarer/Executer)


----------



## NightWalker (8 Avril 2006)

utc a dit:
			
		

> Aucune question n'est stupide, il faut juste parfois s'adapter.
> 
> Non ce n'est pas vide et il y a des caractères accentués, mais j'ai essayé en changeant le mot de passe (1 lettre) et même sans rien, mais c"est toujours pareille.


Il faut juste faire attention avec les caractères accentués, ils ne sont pas du tout compatibles entre Mac et PC. Il n'y a pas non plus de caractères accentués dans le nom de la machine ?



			
				utc a dit:
			
		

> Que penser du post précédent ? (sur le fait d'utiliser Démarer/Executer)


Non, je ne connaissais pas du tout cette méthode...

Je reviens sur la connexion directe des deux machines, qu'est-ce que tu as comme message d'erreur ? est-ce que le ping fonctionnait ? En fait, je voulais savoir si ce n'est pas le routeur qui bloquerait le partage... (sur certains routeurs, le firewall le fait )


----------



## utc (8 Avril 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Je reviens sur la connexion directe des deux machines, qu'est-ce que tu as comme message d'erreur ? est-ce que le ping fonctionnait ? En fait, je voulais savoir si ce n'est pas le routeur qui bloquerait le partage... (sur certains routeurs, le firewall le fait )



Le fonctionnement est identique en connexion directe (comme passant par le routeur et livebox). 

Une autre remarque me vient à l'esprit. Une imprimante USB est reliée au mac. Le partage des imprimantes est activé sur le mac comme sur le pc, mais je n'ai eu qu'une fois (depuis des mois) une fenêtre (comme pour la connection au mac) m'invitent à rentrer un mot de passe qui n'a pas fonctionné (Référence dans la fenêtre : \\192.168.1.2\HP )
Depuis je n'ai plus jamais revu cette fenêtre.


----------



## Nivek (9 Avril 2006)

si je peux me permettre mon petit témoignage pour agrémenter cette discussion animée  

Alors ma config pour commencer :
G5 OSX.4.5 + PowerBook OSX.4.5 + 2 PC sous XP + Imprimante ethernet.
Le g5 est relié par rj45 le reste en wifi au modem-routeur TEW-435

LE G5 et 1 PC ont des adresse fixes determinées via l'interface d'admin ce qui permet de facilité le rerout de ports vers des adresses ip.
Le reste est en DHCP, adresses déterminé par le routeur.

Ce qui en résulte :
- quelque soit la config les alias réseaux dans macOS ne marchent quasiement jamais.
=> préférer "se connecté à" : smb://192.168.0.XXX
Sur le G5, lorsque le partage est unqiquement géré par MacOS, les résultats peuvent ê^trê assez aléatoires, tous ne se voyant pas forcement.
=> Installé Sharepoints (donationware) sur les mac

Utilisation de sharepoints :
- Créé un groupe spécifique au partage, dedans doit se trouver au moins votre utlisateur ; mais un autre utilisateurs peut aussi être créé pour les besoins du partage.
- Définir les dossiers que vous voulez partager
- Activer le partage smb et éventuellement la notion d'héritage des droits
- Rédéfinir les droits en incluant votre nouveau groupe

Pour être certains redémarrez toutes vos machines ; et normalement tout passe niquel :
Le PC voit les dossiers partagés sur le mac grâce à sharepoints.
Le Mac voit votre PC si celui-ci est b ien configuré  

Pour cela, vérifier que le partage est bien actif (pour tester activez votre compte invité qui ne demande aucun mot de passe)
Le workgroup n'a pas d'importance XP et OSX s'integre tres bien dans des réseaux hétérogènes.
Bien évidemment il faut que les IP et masques correspondent.

Si par hasard le mac n'apparait pas des vos favoris réseaux utiliser la fonction rechercher sur le réseau en utilisant l'ip cible et le mac devrait apparaitre.

Après il reste toujours le mystère de l'erreur -36 qui apparait de temps en temps et je ne sais pas pourquoi ; mais avec un redemarrage, la partage repart niquel...

Voilà j'espère avoir pu aider un peu ceux qui en avait besoin  

PS : éviter tout caractère spéciaux dans les noms de dossiers que vous partagez sinon c'est la merde :rateau:


----------



## utc (10 Avril 2006)

Nivek a dit:
			
		

> si je peux me permettre mon petit témoignage pour agrémenter cette discussion animée
> 
> Alors ma config pour commencer :
> G5 OSX.4.5 + PowerBook OSX.4.5 + 2 PC sous XP + Imprimante ethernet.
> ...


* Nivek : Génial.* 
Ca marche du pc au mac, c'est un peu lent mais bravo ça fonctionne. Je pense qu'il y a des réglages a trouver et a afiner (lorsqu'il me demande l'utilisateur et le mot de passe, ça ne fonctionne pas, par exemple)

Reste maintenant le deuxième soucis, ...  le mac ! 
* Quelque soit la méthode* ( même "se connecté à" : smb://192.168.0.XXX  ou smb://192.168.0.XXX/toshiba pour se connecter au pc) *rien ne fonctione*. C'est étrange pour une machine ou tout est soit disant facile ! 

* Comment faire pour accéder au pc (puisque lui, avec son système ancien "W98", y arrive ! * )


----------



## Nivek (11 Avril 2006)

utc a dit:
			
		

> * Nivek : Génial.*
> Ca marche du pc au mac, c'est un peu lent mais bravo ça fonctionne. Je pense qu'il y a des réglages a trouver et a afiner (lorsqu'il me demande l'utilisateur et le mot de passe, ça ne fonctionne pas, par exemple)
> 
> Reste maintenant le deuxième soucis, ...  le mac !
> ...



Si du PC au mac il te demande un mot de passe utilisateur et que celui de ton mac ne marche pas  Tadzammmmmm  j'ai eu le meme problème à une époque. Pas moyen de se connecter via mon compte utilisateur par défaut. Alors dans macosX j'ai créer un autre utilisateur (pas admin). Et dans sharepoint j'ai créer un nouveaux groupe intitulé "partage" dans lequel j'ai attribué mon utilisateur par défaut ET ce nouvel utilisateur que j'ai créer. Apres pour les dossier que j'ai choisi de partagé je leur ai attribué (dans les droits) ce nouveau groupe... Et là PAf ca marche (mais chez moi  )  

Si le mac n'arrive pas à accéder au PC alors normalement le problème vient du PC et c'est de ce côté là qu'il faut chercher. mais là malheureusement je suis pas tres compétent  
par contre il doit t'afficher une erreur si tu n'arrives pas à te connecter sur ton pc normalement. est ce que tu pourrais nous la donner ?


----------



## utc (11 Avril 2006)

Nivek a dit:
			
		

> Si du PC au mac il te demande un mot de passe utilisateur et que celui de ton mac ne marche pas  Tadzammmmmm  j'ai eu le meme problème à une époque. Pas moyen de se connecter via mon compte utilisateur par défaut. Alors dans macosX j'ai créer un autre utilisateur (pas admin). Et dans sharepoint j'ai créer un nouveaux groupe intitulé "partage" dans lequel j'ai attribué mon utilisateur par défaut ET ce nouvel utilisateur que j'ai créer. Apres pour les dossier que j'ai choisi de partagé je leur ai attribué (dans les droits) ce nouveau groupe... Et là PAf ca marche (mais chez moi  )
> 
> Si le mac n'arrive pas à accéder au PC alors normalement le problème vient du PC et c'est de ce côté là qu'il faut chercher. mais là malheureusement je suis pas tres compétent
> par contre il doit t'afficher une erreur si tu n'arrives pas à te connecter sur ton pc normalement. est ce que tu pourrais nous la donner ?


Pour me connecter du pc au  mac il n'y a aucun problème et aucun mot de passe ne m'est demandé ! :rateau:
Par contre du mac au pc, problème. Le pc est visible, mais la connection est impossible quelque soit la méthode utilisée. 
Du pc à l'imprimante qui est reliée en USB au mac, celle ci n'est pas visible et est inutilisable. Je ne suis pas le seul dans ce cas d'après ce que je peux lire.
Voir la pièce jointe 10199
Voir la pièce jointe 10200


----------



## Nivek (11 Avril 2006)

ahhhhhh !!!! le fameux alias introuvable...

alors celui là je l'ai quasiment tout le temps. 90% de chance que l'ip de ton pc est en dhcp.

c'est pour ça que dans mon premier poste je disais qu'il était préférable de mettre des ip fixes.
Par contre si tu vas dans "aller" => "se connecter au serveur..." et que tu fais smb://tonip tu as quoi comme message d'erreur.

Sinon autre problème qui m'est arrivé (avant que j'utilise mon routeur) :
XP posait des soucis avec les adresses de types 192.168.0.1 et les changer en 192.168.1.X résolvait mon problème. Alors je sais que c'est un peu ésotérique et qu'en disant cela je vais passé pour le marabout de service  mais ma fois cela à réglé mon problème et j'ai pas cherché plus loin que le bout de mon nez  

met ceci comme config et test pour voir le resultats (en connexion directe) :
MAC
192.168.1.1
255.255.255.0
PC
192.168.1.2
255.255.255.0

Puis si y a de nouveau un message d'erreur,post le.

Par contre que le PC ne te demande pas de mot de passe quand tu te connecte au mac cela veut dire que tes droits sont ouverts à tous ou que au moins une fois XP te l'as demandé et tu as mis enregistré le mot de passe. Ou alors tes utilisateurs mac n'ont pas de mot de passe.

Ensuite pour l'imprimante je peux guere t'aider la mienne est branché en ethernet sur le routeur et ca passe niquel.


----------



## utc (13 Avril 2006)

Nivek a dit:
			
		

> ahhhhhh !!!! le fameux alias introuvable...
> 
> alors celui là je l'ai quasiment tout le temps. 90% de chance que l'ip de ton pc est en dhcp.
> 
> ...


Non les IP sont fixes.
Et lorsque je fais "se connecter au serveur..." , il ne se passe rien. 



			
				Nivek a dit:
			
		

> Sinon autre problème qui m'est arrivé (avant que j'utilise mon routeur) :
> XP posait des soucis avec les adresses de types 192.168.0.1 et les changer en 192.168.1.X résolvait mon problème. Alors je sais que c'est un peu ésotérique et qu'en disant cela je vais passé pour le marabout de service  mais ma fois cela à réglé mon problème et j'ai pas cherché plus loin que le bout de mon nez


 *J'ai très exactement le même problème*. Je lisais partout qu'il fallait mettre en IP 192.168.0.X, mais le système refusait, donc je me suis rabattu sur 192.168.1.X 



			
				Nivek a dit:
			
		

> met ceci comme config et test pour voir le resultats (en connexion directe) :
> MAC
> 192.168.1.1
> 255.255.255.0
> ...


Je ne peux pas car c'est l'IP de la Livebox (qui est sur le mac dans la case "routeur" des préférences système et sur pc dans l'onglet "passerelle"), donc mac =  192.168.1.2 et pc =  192.168.1.3 (*est ce important ?*, je pense qu'a priori oui, mais comment faire ? )

Avec cela, le pc peut naviguer sur le mac (mais malheureusement pas l'inverse) et de plus le pc ne voit pas l'imprimante reliée en USB au mac (J'ai trouvé des pistes avec *CUPS*, mais ça ne fonctionne pas à cause du mot de passe et/ou utlisateur, mais c'est une difficulté qui revient tout le temps dans les différents posts)

Il n'y a pas de nouveau message d'erreur, mais je remarque que de temps en temps (pas toujours) il n' a plus "WORKGROUP" comme sur la photo jointe 2 posts au dessus, mais seulement "toshiba" qui est un alias au nom du pc.  Est ce important ? 


Voir la pièce jointe 10216


----------



## NightWalker (13 Avril 2006)

utc a dit:
			
		

> Je ne peux pas car c'est l'IP de la Livebox (qui est sur le mac dans la case "routeur" des préférences système et sur pc dans l'onglet "passerelle"), donc mac =  192.168.1.2 et pc =  192.168.1.3 (*est ce important ?*, je pense qu'a priori oui, mais comment faire ? )


Normalement l'adresse xxx.xxx.xxx.1 est réservée pour le routeur/passerelle. C'est l'adresse de base du serveur DHCP car il faut bien une adresse de référence. Mais dans le cas d'une connexion directe entre ton Mac et ton PC, donc sans passer par le routeur (biensur plus d'internet), tu peux utiliser l'adresse xxx.xxx.xxx.1  C'est la raison pour laquelle aussi si tu configures ton Mac et ton PC en automatique/viaDHCP, ils devraient récupérer les adresses suivantes différentes de .1




			
				utc a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y a pas de nouveau message d'erreur, mais je remarque que de temps en temps (pas toujours) il n' a plus "WORKGROUP" comme sur la photo jointe 2 posts au dessus, mais seulement "toshiba" qui est un alias au nom du pc.  Est ce important ?


Le workgroup est affiché dans la liste seulement si sur le réseau il existe plusieurs différents groupe de travail. Sinon, il ne s'affichera pas, puisque finalement tous les ordinateurs se trouvent dans le même groupe de travail.


----------



## utc (13 Avril 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Normalement l'adresse xxx.xxx.xxx.1 est réservée pour le routeur/passerelle. C'est l'adresse de base du serveur DHCP car il faut bien une adresse de référence. Mais dans le cas d'une connexion directe entre ton Mac et ton PC, donc sans passer par le routeur (biensur plus d'internet), tu peux utiliser l'adresse xxx.xxx.xxx.1  C'est la raison pour laquelle aussi si tu configures ton Mac et ton PC en automatique/viaDHCP, ils devraient récupérer les adresses suivantes différentes de .1


 Merci pour ces précisions mais cela ne me dit pas si c'est important. 
 


			
				utc a dit:
			
		

> Citation:
> "Je ne peux pas car c'est l'IP de la Livebox (qui est sur le mac dans la case "routeur" des préférences système et sur pc dans l'onglet "passerelle"), donc mac = 192.168.1.2 et pc = 192.168.1.3 (*est ce important ?*, je pense qu'a priori oui, mais comment faire ? )"





			
				utc a dit:
			
		

> Citation:
> Posté par *utc*
> _ Sinon autre problème qui m'est arrivé (avant que j'utilise mon routeur) :
> XP posait des soucis avec les adresses de types 192.168.0.1 et les changer en 192.168.1.X résolvait mon problème. Alors je sais que c'est un peu ésotérique et qu'en disant cela je vais passé pour le marabout de service  mais ma fois cela à réglé mon problème et j'ai pas cherché plus loin que le bout de mon nez  _
> ...


*
Ai-je fait une erreur ?*


----------



## NightWalker (13 Avril 2006)

utc a dit:
			
		

> *J'ai très exactement le même problème*. Je lisais partout qu'il fallait mettre en IP 192.168.0.X, mais le système refusait, donc je me suis rabattu sur 192.168.1.X
> *
> Ai-je fait une erreur ?*


 A moins que ce ne soit spécifique à un routeur je te répondrais que non. Dans la boîte où je bosse c'est 192.168.1.x, dans les autres boîtes du groupe c'est 192.168.8.x, 192.168.17.x, 192.168.4.x ça dépend de l'adresse de basse du routeur. Sauf dans ma boîte où toutes les adresses IP sont fixes les autres sont dynamiques.

En fait, l'adresse IP 192.168.0.1 c'est l'adresse IP par défaut de XP lorsqu'on active le partage internet (XP se comporte dans ce cas comme un routeur) et sur OS X c'est plutôt 192.168.2.1 comme adresse de référence lorsqu'on active le partage d'internet...

Ton Livebox est configuré avec 192.168.1.1 comme adresse IP initialement ou est-ce toi qui l'a fixée ?


----------



## utc (13 Avril 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Ton Livebox est configuré avec 192.168.1.1 comme adresse IP initialement ou est-ce toi qui l'a fixée ?



Non se sont les paramètres de Wanadoo.


----------



## utc (13 Avril 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Le workgroup est affiché dans la liste seulement si sur le réseau il existe plusieurs différents groupe de travail. Sinon, il ne s'affichera pas, puisque finalement tous les ordinateurs se trouvent dans le même groupe de travail.


Je l'avais accepté et cela me semblait logique, mais j'ai en ce moment differents groupes affichés et *aucun ordi de connecté (voir photo)*. A moins que ce ne soit encore le mac qui est aveugle.

Voir la pièce jointe 10224


Pourquoi cela fonctionne sur le pc (sauf l'imprimante) et *pas sur le mac*.


----------



## NightWalker (13 Avril 2006)

utc a dit:
			
		

> Je l'avais accepté et cela me semblait logique, mais j'ai en ce moment differents groupes affichés et aucun ordi de connecté.


 Tu veux dire que ton Mac voit d'autres groupes dans Finder, or ton W98 n'est pas connecté ? Est-ce que tes machines sont connectées à ton LiveBox en WiFi ou par câble ?  Quels sont ces autres groupes qui y sont affichés ? et quand tu cliques dessus il se passe quelque chose ?

EDIT : je viens de voir ta pièce jointe... il me semble donc que la fonction WiFi de ton LiveBox soit activé et les groupes que le Mac voit sont des autres ordinateurs dans le voisinage qui sont connectés à ton WiFi...

Donc non ton Mac n'est pas aveugle, mais au contraire il voit tout le monde...


----------



## Nivek (13 Avril 2006)

utc a dit:
			
		

> Je l'avais accepté et cela me semblait logique, mais j'ai en ce moment differents groupes affichés et *aucun ordi de connecté (voir photo)*. A moins que ce ne soit encore le mac qui est aveugle.



Alors soit ton mac se transforme en Nostradamus, soit tu as des personnes connectés sur ton wifi.

Comme le dit NightWalker, il me semble que tu as des personnes connectés sur ton wifi.
Est ce que le groupe LAN est le tient ou l'un de tes ordis ?

Sinon est ce que tu pourrais nous mettre une capture d'écran de l'interface d'admin de ta livebox ? et notamment la partie dans laquelle tu definis les plage d'adresses IP pouvant être attribuées en dhcp ou fixe.

Est ce que tu as sécurisé ton wifi ? Clé wep ? wpa(2) ? adresse mac autorisées à se connecter ?

Juste une question en plus :
As tu un autre PC (dans ton voisinage peut être) pour testé ton réseau ?
Je dis ca car si le problème vient réellement de l'OS du pc on peut toujours essayer de trouver des solutions liées au mac ou au routeur mais ca n'avancera pas


----------



## utc (14 Avril 2006)

Nivek a dit:
			
		

> Comme le dit NightWalker, il me semble que tu as des personnes connectés sur ton wifi.
> Est ce que le groupe LAN est le tient ou l'un de tes ordis ?
> 
> Sinon est ce que tu pourrais nous mettre une capture d'écran de l'interface d'admin de ta livebox ? et notamment la partie dans laquelle tu definis les plage d'adresses IP pouvant être attribuées en dhcp ou fixe.
> ...


Le réseau "LAN" est l'ordinateur de ma fille.

Pour La plage IP voilà : Je suis en IP fixes sur les 2 machines.
Voir la pièce jointe 10227


Mon Wifi est sécurisé avec la clé WEP (je sais que ce n'est pas parfait).

Pour un autre PC je vais essayer (ce sera XP)

Merci de réfléchir au problème.


----------



## utc (17 Avril 2006)

utc a dit:
			
		

> Merci de réfléchir au problème.


J'espère que ce n'est pas celà qui vous rend muet, car en y réfléchissant, celà peut être mal interpreté. Je voulais juste vous remercier de vous interesser au problème (et non de vous demander d'y réfléchir) Celà, je le reconnais peut prêter à confusion. Toutes mes excuses.


----------



## Nivek (17 Avril 2006)

utc a dit:
			
		

> J'espère que ce n'est pas celà qui vous rend muet, car en y réfléchissant, celà peut être mal interpreté. Je voulais juste vous remercier de vous interesser au problème (et non de vous demander d'y réfléchir) Celà, je le reconnais peut prêter à confusion. Toutes mes excuses.



lol non mais c'est un long week end...  
Pour l'instant en ce qui me concerne je n'ai pas la solution ; mis à part que je pense qu'il faut chercher du côté de W98 et ses composants réseaux. j'essai de te trouver un pas àpas expliquant la démarche.


----------



## utc (17 Avril 2006)

Nivek a dit:
			
		

> lol non mais c'est un long week end...
> Pour l'instant en ce qui me concerne je n'ai pas la solution ; mis à part que je pense qu'il faut chercher du côté de W98 et ses composants réseaux. j'essai de te trouver un pas àpas expliquant la démarche.


Je lirais. Je me précepite, car j'ai une bonne nouvelle. Etant désespéré et trouvant le comportement de OSX bizarre (Un compte root à été créé sans rien me demander, etc....) j'ai décidé de réinstaller un OSX sur un disque externe et ensuite d'y importer avec CCC les dossiers utilisateurs et applications. Une fois fait et que tout semblait normal, je retente une mise en réseau, et oh ! , surprise:
Voir la pièce jointe 10261


Cette fenêtre de connexion apparait, mais il y a echec à l'authentification. Alors je réfléchi.  Que se passe t il encore ! ?
Côté pc ça va mal, il ne peut plus se connecter au mac (alors qu'il le faisait avec un mac mal en point) Encore à chercher une solution, mais on avance ... espoir.......

Je viens de lire un article interessant sur "superdumper" , et celà me parait interessant, pouvoir faire des essais ou des mise à jour sans altérer le système, c'est génial. Dommage que Apple ne le livre pas avec les machines (je pense qu'ils préfèrent vendre ".mac", business $$$$$$)


----------



## Nivek (18 Avril 2006)

utc a dit:
			
		

> Cette fenêtre de connexion apparait, mais il y a echec à l'authentification.
> 
> Côté pc ça va mal, il ne peut plus se connecter au mac (alors qu'il le faisait avec un mac mal en point) Encore à chercher une solution, mais on avance ... espoir.......



et bhe... c'est pas simple 

euh... le lecteur "a" c'est pas la disquette ? dans ce cas l'echec est normal surtout si y a rien dans le lecteur  

Echec de l'authentification signifierai que W98 te demande le nom d'utilisateur et le mot de passe qui te servent à te logguer sous Win, non ?

mais à part ca je vois pas trop sinon. Il y a peut être des options de partage à activer sur le dossier que tu veux partager...  

Mais alors, moi et W98 ça fait 2 donc je sais pas trop comment t'aider.

Pour que le PC voit le mac :
- Sharepoints est bien actif dans ton nouveau système ?
- Les préférence de partage windows activé ?
- Ton mac est allumé  
- Le cable réseaux branché


----------



## utc (18 Avril 2006)

Ca y est, le mac n'est plus aveugle. Enfin un "miracle"
J'ai seulement approfondi du côté des réglages de sharepoints et je n'y avais pas fait attention, mais il y avait sur le bureau une icone du pc, et dedans tous les dossiers et fichiers du pc. 
Maintenant il me reste à approfondir côté pc , car mainenant c'est lui qui est aveugle et l'imprimante de mon mac n'est jamais apparue sur le pc (aussi bien aujourd'hui qu'avant lorsque celà fonctionnait dans le sens pc mac)
Voir la pièce jointe 10272


----------



## NightWalker (18 Avril 2006)

Puisque tu as "réinstallé" OS X avec CCC, est-ce que par hasard le partage de fichier Windows (Préférences système - Partage") est toujours coché ?


----------



## utc (18 Avril 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Puisque tu as "réinstallé" OS X avec CCC, est-ce que par hasard le partage de fichier Windows (Préférences système - Partage") est toujours coché ?



Oui le partage est toujours activé.
Je suis content car on approche de la réussite.  C'est pas simple,en tout cas !


----------



## utc (19 Avril 2006)

utc a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est, le mac n'est plus aveugle. Enfin un "miracle"
> J'ai seulement approfondi du côté des réglages de sharepoints et je n'y avais pas fait attention, mais il y avait sur le bureau une icone du pc, et dedans tous les dossiers et fichiers du pc.
> Maintenant il me reste à approfondir côté pc , car maintenant c'est lui qui est aveugle et l'imprimante de mon mac n'est jamais apparue sur le pc (aussi bien aujourd'hui qu'avant lorsque celà fonctionnait dans le sens pc mac)
> Voir la pièce jointe 10272



En essayant différents réglages avec sharepoints, je me suis retrouvé confronté à de nombreux problèmes. Je me suis retrouvé avec un nouvel utilisateur sur OSX, uniquement par le biais de sharepoints, et la création d'un compte root (qui lui aussi n'existait pas (c'était moi même qui cumulait les fonctions d'utilisateur et d'administrateur en même temps, je ne suis pas sur que ce soit une bonne idée !)
A chaque fois que je voulais exécuter quelque chose sur l'ordi, un mot de passe et l'administrateur (root ou System Administrator ou autre ??) dans tous les cas rien ne fonctionnait. J'ai donc craqué et me suis servi de la sauvegarde avec CCC. La aussi un fonctionnement à problème. J'installe donc OSX puis utilise CCC pour récupérer les dossiers "users" et applications, toujours des problèmes. Donc réinstallation de OSX tout propre, puis "users" seul avec CCC.
La c'est mieux. Mais actuellement tout semble normal sauf "Mail" qui ne veut pas fonctionner, le scanneur non plus  (pb de twain, qui je pense devrait être résolu en réinstallant le scan. Et un pb de connection internet résolu (en réinitialisant le hub ou switch ? D-link DES 1005-D)
Côté réseau, car c'était mon problème à l'origine. C'est beaucoup mieux. Plus besoin de "sharepoints" car OSX peut explorer le pc sans soucis, mais côté pc, toujours aveugle.

En résumé, OSX n'est pas si fiable que ça, car il peut se dérêgler et l'usage d'un logiciel annexe (exemple "sharepoints") peut être catastrophique. Un pc ancien (W98) n'est pas si mauvais que ça, car même avec OSX mal en point il le voit et peut l'explorer, mais avec un OSX (presque) parfait, ça ne va plus.

Mes questions maintenant.
*Comment faire pour que "Mail" ailles mieux ?*
*Comment faire pour que le pc ne soit plus aveugle ?* (Ne me dites pas que c'est un pb pc, il suffit de lire au dessus)
*Comment partager l'imprimante USB sur mac ?* (Pb avec CUPS)


----------



## Nivek (19 Avril 2006)

utc a dit:
			
		

> Côté réseau, car c'était mon problème à l'origine. C'est beaucoup mieux. Plus besoin de "sharepoints" car OSX peut explorer le pc sans soucis, mais côté pc, toujours aveugle.



Euhhhhhh.... surtout ne le prend pas mal, MAIS :
Sharepoints n'est pas fait pour que OSX voie le PC mais l'INVERSE  



			
				utc a dit:
			
		

> En résumé, OSX n'est pas si fiable que ça, car il peut se dérêgler et l'usage d'un logiciel annexe (exemple "sharepoints") peut être catastrophique. Un pc ancien (W98) n'est pas si mauvais que ça, car même avec OSX mal en point il le voit et peut l'explorer, mais avec un OSX (presque) parfait, ça ne va plus.



lol, tu ne crois pas que c'est un peu facile d'accuser sharepoints ou OSX de créer des disfonctionnement que tu as toi même créés  ?  

Alors par contre je veux bien admettre être en tord car je ne t'ai pas prévenu que tout ce que tu modifies dans sharepoints se répercute forcement sur OSX, ce n'est pas pour rien qu'il te demande ton mot de passe administrateur avant de faire toutes modification. :rose: 

Alors effectivement Sharepoints propose un bon nombre d'options très pratique comme la configuration du serveur Samba ou la gestion des utilisateurs, mais il faut faire attention  




			
				utc a dit:
			
		

> Mes questions maintenant.
> *Comment faire pour que "Mail" ailles mieux ?*
> *Comment faire pour que le pc ne soit plus aveugle ?* (Ne me dites pas que c'est un pb pc, il suffit de lire au dessus)
> *Comment partager l'imprimante USB sur mac ?* (Pb avec CUPS)



Mail : je sais pas
Imprimante : je sais pas 
PC aveugle :
- verifie si ton partage de fichier windows est activé
- Je te relance vers Sharepoints et mon premier post de ce thread qui expliquait comment s'en servir.
- Et je te conseil pour le partage de fichier comme pour le partage ftp de te créer un utilisateurs (surtout pas admin)
- et grace à sharepoints tu pourras attribuer cet utilisateur à un nouveau groupe que tu auras créé dans sharepoints, nommé "partage" par exemple.
- Et, toujours dans sharepoints tu sélectionneras le dossier que tu veux partager (évite les dossiers HOME, USERS, SYSTEM etc.).
- Et, tu lui modifieras ses droits en lui attribuant dans l'onglet "groupe" le fameux groupe "partage"
- Tu pourras aisin accéder à ton dossier partagé en entrant les login et mot de passe de ce nouveau utilisateur


Bon voilà...


----------



## NightWalker (19 Avril 2006)

Juste pour info

1. le compte "root" existe par défaut. C'est Unix... son mot de passe est celui de l'utilisateur Admin principal.

2. Faire une installation complète, "clean install", d'OS X puis récupérer l'utilisateur enregistré précédemment avec CCC n'est pas une bonne idée, car même si l'utilisateur possède le même nom, il peut avoir un numéro identifiant interne différent. Le mieux est de faire un "clean install" puis copier les données  sauvegardées précédemment sans passer par CCC.


----------



## utc (20 Avril 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Juste pour info
> 
> 1. le compte "root" existe par défaut. C'est Unix... son mot de passe est celui de l'utilisateur Admin principal.
> 
> 2. Faire une installation complète, "clean install", d'OS X puis récupérer l'utilisateur enregistré précédemment avec CCC n'est pas une bonne idée, car même si l'utilisateur possède le même nom, il peut avoir un numéro identifiant interne différent. Le mieux est de faire un "clean install" puis copier les données  sauvegardées précédemment sans passer par CCC.



Merci NightWalker, il n'y a pas d'info sur la manière de faire une clean install (un modo serait le bienvenu !) Ne pas utiliser CCC pour récupérer les données utilisateur, c'est faire comment ?


----------



## utc (20 Avril 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Juste pour info
> 
> 1. le compte "root" existe par défaut. C'est Unix... son mot de passe est celui de l'utilisateur Admin principal.
> 
> 2. Faire une installation complète, "clean install", d'OS X puis récupérer l'utilisateur enregistré précédemment avec CCC n'est pas une bonne idée, car même si l'utilisateur possède le même nom, il peut avoir un numéro identifiant interne différent. Le mieux est de faire un "clean install" puis copier les données  sauvegardées précédemment sans passer par CCC.



Merci NightWalker, il n'y a pas d'info sur la manière de faire une clean install (un modo serait le bienvenu !) Ne pas utiliser CCC pour récupérer les données utilisateur, c'est faire comment ? 

Faut-il 2 comptes séparés ? (1 root et 1 utilisateur) ou un seul compte utilisateur faisant office de root ? J'opterais pour la première solution, pour pouvoir récupérer la machine en cas de pb, mais je ne sais pas.


----------



## NightWalker (20 Avril 2006)

En fait un "clean install" consiste à commencer par effacer complètement le DD puis installer OS X. Il faut donc démarrer depuis le DVD d'installation.

J'espère que tu as un DD externe Firewire. Donc avant d'effacer le DD interne, tu fais un clone avec CCC sur le DD externe. Et à la fin de l'installation de OSX, lors de la personnalisation de ton environnement, OS X va te demander si tu as des données à récupérer depuis un autre Mac. Là tu réponds oui et tu indiques donc le DD externe, pas besoin d'avoir un autre Mac.


----------



## utc (23 Avril 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> En fait un "clean install" consiste à commencer par effacer complètement le DD puis installer OS X. Il faut donc démarrer depuis le DVD d'installation.
> 
> J'espère que tu as un DD externe Firewire. Donc avant d'effacer le DD interne, tu fais un clone avec CCC sur le DD externe. Et à la fin de l'installation de OSX, lors de la personnalisation de ton environnement, OS X va te demander si tu as des données à récupérer depuis un autre Mac. Là tu réponds oui et tu indiques donc le DD externe, pas besoin d'avoir un autre Mac.



J'avais essayé pour récupérer les données, mais ça n'avait pas fonctionné, j'avais cru comprendre qu'il fallait être en mode disque cible, ce qui, à priori n'est pas possible avec un disque externe.
Que dire pour "root" et "utilisateur" ?
*Car je pense faire une confusion due à ce qui m'est arrivé.* Au début j'étais seul sur mon mac avec un nom d'utilisateur, qui en même temps était administrateur, puis les choses ont changées (comment ??) et je me suis retrouvé seulement avec un compte standard (donc plus administrateur) et un autre logo au démarrage intitulé autre (en fait "root" ou "System Administrator") et là c'était infernal, car quoique je faisais, un mot de passe m'était demandé, sans précisé de la part de qui. En fait il n'y avait que root qui fonctionnait. 
Depuis ma réinstallation, je suis à nouveau le seul et administrateur. 
Mais cela m'a troublé et depuis j'ai du mal à comprendre pourquoi ce changement a t-il eu lieu.


----------



## NightWalker (24 Avril 2006)

utc a dit:
			
		

> J'avais essayé pour récupérer les données, mais ça n'avait pas fonctionné, j'avais cru comprendre qu'il fallait être en mode disque cible, ce qui, à priori n'est pas possible avec un disque externe.


En fait le mode "Target" transforme ton Mac en DD externe. Il suffit d'appuyer sur la touche "T" lors du démarrage de ton Mac et voilà que ton Mac devient ni plus ni moins un DD externe Firewire... C'est pourquoi, si tu as cloné ton DD interne sur ton DD externe, tu n'as plus besoin de faire cette manipulation... si ça ne marche pas, il doit y avoir autre chose.

Si je résume, maintenant tu as un utilisateur unique qui possède les propriétés "Administrateur".

As-tu pu faire les tests avec un autre PC ?


----------



## utc (25 Avril 2006)

Non je n'ai pas pu tester avec un autre pc, mais je suis impatient de le faire.


----------



## utc (29 Avril 2006)

Bonsoir,
j'ai essayé avec un pc (XP), mais là, déception aussi , car personne du pc ou du mac ne voit l'autre. (je me dis que j'ai du rater un truc, car le mac voit bien le pc avec un bon vieux W98 )


----------



## NightWalker (29 Avril 2006)

Est-ce que tu veux dire que l'XP ne voit pas non plus ton W98 ?  est-ce que l'XP et OS X se voient ?


----------



## utc (18 Mai 2006)

Oui, l'XP ne voit pas le mac, mais le mac, voit XP et peut l'explorer.(celà se passe comme pour W98)
Mais je n'ai pas essayé entre XP et W98.
Désolé d'avoir été si long à répondre, mais c'est vraiment désespérent, et vraiment compliqué.


----------



## Al_Copett (19 Mai 2006)

Bonsoir UTC,

Si XP suit la même philosophie que Win 2000, il y a un service à activer dans les propriétés de ta connexion réseaux pour que ta machine permette à d'autres de venir se connecter à elle, elle est dans ce cas serveur.
Et un autre service, pour qu'elle puisse elle aller se connecter sur une autre machine, elle est dans ce cas client. C'est un peu tarabiscoté, mais faut faire avec.
Tout le reste de la configuration doit être bonne puisque ton Mac peut se connecter à ton PC sous XP.


----------

